# Blackburn Outpost Frame Bag



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

Im new to this forum. 

Im looking to get into bikepacking and am wanting to outfit my Surly Ogre with a framebag, seat bag and handlebar roll.....of some sort. Ive been looking around online and everything that is of quality I see is, to me, way overpriced. 
Does anyone here have the Blackburn Outpost Frame Bag? For $65 its very reasonable in comparison.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

Manida, I have every Outpost bag, including both sides of frame bags. In my opinion they seem well made and of quality, durable materials. I'd like to say these are the only bikepacking bags I've ever owned. However, I'm a longtime backpacker, with an expansive gear closet, and I'm not concerned about these Blackburns. I'm stoked on them!


----------



## floorguy (Aug 13, 2014)

I have looked at it, it's interesting how they made it size adjustable for the triangle but I doubt I would use that feature. I dislike their zippers on it there was something else about it i didnt like when i was holding it but i cant remember what it was overall it seemed cheap to me. I have their handlebar roll and top tube bag. I am currently waiting for a Becker top tube bag to replace it and will be replacing the handlebar roll as well with a Revelate. So far with their outpost gear I have been 0 for 2 on satisfaction. I am considering the outpost cargo cage but it's not a bag.


----------



## Team Hawkeye (Sep 7, 2006)

I got the Outpost frame bag and just used it for my recent 8 day trip. I mounted it in the expanded form on my road bike for this trip. there was some unused space at the bottom of the triangle because the bag doesn't expand to fill that space. That said, I like this bag a lot. I had initially thought I had ordered a Revelate Ripio. I didn't click on something as it never arrived and so I was scrambling to get a bigger frame bag before my trip. LBS had the Blackburn. Beggars can't be choosers, but I ended up liking it just fine. I like the adjustability very much.

Unsure why that pic won't rotate for me.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Handmade in America for quality and customer service is not overpriced. You figure if you are going to use a frame bag for a minimum of 10 years, that only works out to about $25/year.
Check out Rogue Panda for both the quality and service referenced above.


----------

